# Any good PS1 boxing games?



## Rayder (Mar 31, 2009)

What were the some of the better PS1 boxing games?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 31, 2009)

Ready to Rumble!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ready_2_Rumble_Boxing








-Luigi Mario


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah Ready 2 Rumble was a decent enough port on PSX but if you have a Dreamcast play that version instead.

Give one of the Knockout Kings games ago, other then those everything else is just below mediocre.


----------

